# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كيف كان النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يحزِّب وِرْده من القرآن ؟

## زين العابدين الأثري

كيف كان النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يحزب القرآن لقراءة ورده ؟

----------


## الحبروك

*كيف كان تحزيب القرآن عند الصحابة ؟ وكيف تختم القرآن على طريقتهم رضي الله عنهم وارضاهم في أسبوع ؟* 


*يقول أوس بن حذيفة كنت في الوفد الذين أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسلموا من ثقيف من بني مالك ، أنزلنا في قبة له ، فكان يختلف إلينا بين بيوته وبين المسجد ، فإذا صلى العشاء الآخرة انصرف إلينا فلا يبرح يحدثنا ويشتكي قريشا ويشتكي أهل مكة ، ثم يقول : لا سواء ، كنا بمكة مستذلين أو مستضعفين ، فلما خرجنا إلى المدينة كانت سجال الحرب علينا ولنا ، فمكث عنا ليلة لم يأتنا ، حتى طال ذلك علينا بعد العشاء ، قال قلنا : ما أمكثك عنا يا رسول الله ؟* 
*قال : '**طرأ علي حزبي من القرآن ، فأردت أن لا أخرج حتى أقضيه' ، فسألنا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*حين أصبحنا ، قال قلنا : كيف تحزبون القرآن ؟ قالوا : نحزبه* *ثلاث سور ، وخمس سور ، وسبع سور ، وتسع سور ، وإحدى*


*عشرة سورة ، وثلاث عشرة سورة ، وحزب المفصل من ق حتى تختم* *'* *رواه أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه* 


*سئل الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد - حفظه الله - من قبل أحد الحاضرين في درس له عن مسألة تحزيب القرآن عند الصحابة* 
*كيف كان تحزيب القرآن عند الصحابة ؟ وكيف تختم القرآن على طريقتهم رضي الله عنهم وارضاهم في أسبوع ؟* 


*أجاب قائلا* 


*' فـمي بشوق '* 



*: وشرحها أنك تبدأ مثلاً في صلاة وتر يوم السبت وهو اليوم الأول بالقراءة حتى تنتهي في اليوم السابع بترتيب الحروف التالية للكلمة*
*ف = الفاتحة / وحتى / سورة النساء* 


*م = المائدة / وحتى / سورة التوبة* 


*ي = يونس / وحتى / سورة النحل*


*ب= بني اسرائيل أي سورة الاسراء / وحتى / سورة الفرقان*


*ش = الشعراء / وحتى / سورة الصافات*


*و = صاد / وحتى / سورة الحجرات*


*ق = ق وحتى آخر القرآن*


*والمُراد بـ ' فمي بشوق ' أي أن فم القارىء يشتاق لتلاوة القرآن وترتيله* 


*:ومما قاله أحد الشعراء تلخيصاً لسهولة حفظها* 


*بِكر عقود يونس سبحانا // الشعرا يقطين ُ قافٌ بانا* 



*.ويقصد بالبكر : سورة البقرة البكر ، وبالعقود : سورة المائدة ، وسبحانا : سورة الإسراء ، ويقطين : سورة الصافات*


*. فسبع ليال هي الأكمل في ضبط الحفظ ، لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهي غالب فعل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم*منقول

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيكم..وجزيتم الجنة..

----------


## عمر الغسانى

و قد و جدت مصحف الملك فهد الطبعة الفارسية يحزب القرءان بتلك الطريقة
و كل حزب يسمى منزلا و كل منزل مقسم إلى ركوعات

----------

